# Protective/Safety gear for thermal scanning



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes there is, in fact there are specific tables for PPE for conduction IR scans, you and the guy removing panel covers need to be qualified per NFPA 70E.


----------



## theloop82 (Aug 18, 2011)

I did a lot of IR scanning at my old job, we basically had 2 getups, 8 cal and 40 cal. 

At my job now there is a sticker with all the available fault current and what category it falls into but back then we just went by a few rules:

8 cal/face shield/1000v gloves was for 120/208 panels that were fed by less than 400A main breakers, or if you weren't removing the dead front from bigger stuff.

40 cal/ventilated facemask/15kv gloves for everything else

The rub is that the last place you want to be wearing 15kv gloves is when you are removing the deadfront of a 480v panel that you cant turn off. Thats why most people didn't follow the rules.


----------

